
Hub Git Wrapper - Immortalin
https://github.com/github/hub
======
callahad
I'm quite fond of of Ingy's git-hub command,
[https://github.com/ingydotnet/git-hub](https://github.com/ingydotnet/git-
hub), which also gives you most of Hub's features, along with much, much more.
E.g., the the ability to manage things like a repo's collaborators, issues,
etc. from the command line. And it's a normal git extension command, so you
run it as `git hub clone foo/bar` or `git hub issue-new` or `git hub pr-list`
which feels like a better point of integration.

Edit: And per some concerns elsewhere in the comments, there's also a --dryrun
parameter to ensure that it's going to do what you want it to do. ;)

------
zimbatm
Thanks to hub the friction to contributing is much lower for me. That's how I
contribute back to projects on github:

    
    
        hub clone user/repo
        cd repo
        git checkout -b my-contrib
        # ... fix fix fix ...
        hub fork
        git push -u zimbatm my-contrib
        hub browse # Opens browser on my fork
        # Create PR with comment in browser

~~~
jballanc
Just a note, you can simplify your workflow even further by using `hub pull-
request` . If your PR consists of a single commit, it'll even pre-populate the
PR description for you (if not, it helpfully lists the commits included in the
PR in the comments of the PR/commit message).

------
kolev
Node GH [0] seems to do a few things better including the plugin architecture
allowing integration with JIRA and others.

[0] [http://nodegh.io/](http://nodegh.io/)

------
suprjami
I once tried to PR from hub.

It sent the PR from my branch on my fork to master on my fork. Obviously I
wished to PR against the original thing I forked from.

I just stick to the web interface now.

~~~
emacsfodder
What you needed was to use the options -h (head, ie. the feature branch) and
-b (base, ie the upstream master) eg.

    
    
        git pull-request \
          -m "I added an awesome feature"\
          -b baserepo:master\
          -h myfork:feature-branch

~~~
justinsb
The GitHub web interface defaults to the PR-to-upstream behavior though, so
this is at least an inconsistency; I would argue it is a bug.

------
bovermyer
I've been using Hub forever. It's a lovely bit of improvement over raw git, at
least for Github-based projects.

------
bsiemon
hub pull-request is my favorite feature. It cuts the actions down from many
mouse clicks to one command in terminal.

------
Dewie3
> hub is best aliased as git, so you can type `$ git <command>` in the shell
> and get all the usual hub features.

World domination feels imminent.

~~~
chrismorgan
I know I don’t like doing it that way. I use `git` (actually, I have `alias
g=git`, so I actually write `g`) directly for most things, only pulling out
`hub` for GitHub-specific things.

